# My ED Trip 2/26 - 3/8



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

well, here's a recap on my trip to pick up my 330ci. i drove some 2150 miles in total.

some things i noted.

1. the autobahn and the drivers are truly beautiful and almost brought a tear to my eye to see the left lane being used truly only for passing and cars moving right immediately if a faster car is coming behind them. as compared to the left-lane-hogs here that go slow in the fast lane and create immense traffic behind them almost single-handedly.
2. germans (as well as austrians and the swiss) stare far more than the french. (we're asian) perhaps because the french see asian tourists far more often.. most of the time i just ignore it, but it does get pretty annoying sometimes.. i mean, i can understand they don't see asians often so maybe a quick glance or maybe staring for a minute or two but do they have to stare at us through the whole meal (or the subway ride or whatever)? we were openly mocked once (a la Shaq) we laughed it off.
3. all the doors seem to open the wrong way (pull when i normally would push etc.)
4. everyone smokes like chimneys everywhere.
5. mostly people were helpful.
6. the whole trip was fast-paced. i was hauling ass on the autobahn to return my car on the friday before my flight back on saturday. the autobahn was literally stopped with traffic, i called harms to let them know i might be late, i ended up getting there at 4:04, they close at 4, they waited for me. cool folks over at harms.

here are the pics!

the car had 2 miles on it at delivery.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Very cool Matthew!!!

:thumbup::thumbup: 


With a little bit of luck we can do a "Bimmerfest Delivery"...



On today's availability report your 330Ci is still listed under the
heading of "Import Vehicles Produced But Not Shipped"...


Actual date of production (completion) was 02/03/2003.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

munich.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Very cool Matthew!!!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> ...


i can only hope.  i dropped it off 3/7 munich time, he says they can't truck it until monday.

i asked harms not to take off the 'vignette' toll stickers on the windsheild, they said they don't themselves don't touch them, is it possible to tell the vpc not to take them off? :dunno: we also may have a roll of film somewhere in the car (we couldn't find it in our luggage) can we ask them to keep in the car if they find it?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Everything should be exactly as you left it!


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

more munich.. i don't think you guys care about scenery shots..? :dunno:


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Everything should be exactly as you left it!
> 
> *


even the filthy dirt?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Great pics Matthew!

What type of camera did you shoot those with??


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

thanks. it's a canon powershot a40. during the trip, i dropped it onto concrete from about 5 ft and it continued to work just fine.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

neuschwanstein castle.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

we picked the car up on thursday morning, stayed at the munich marriott for the night, the next day drove along the romantic road to the castles. this is at the hotel we stayed at on our way to vienna after seeing the castle.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

along the A1 on the way to vienna, there were some construction along the way and traffic as well..


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

wow..nice pictures! you planning to post them on the web somewhere? i'd be interested in seeing them...even the sans BMW ones.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

vignette i had to buy for travelling in austria. it was around 7-9 euros (i forget) good for 10 days.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

breaking the car in..


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

ChrisTO said:


> *wow..nice pictures! you planning to post them on the web somewhere? i'd be interested in seeing them...even the sans BMW ones.  *


i should.. i may have to sign up for multiple free accounts at geocities, tripod etc. to upload all or most of my pics..


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

in a reststop just outside vienna..


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

vienna at night. we had a heckuva time finding our hotel in vienna.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

driving towards switzerland..


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

we spent the night in austria right at the border before crossing into switzerland.. then it was off to the jungfrau region. we were going mostly via autobahn, so the roads were in fine condition.


----------

